# When to Spay



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I had Lucybug spayed at approximately 7 months old (before her first heat). I also elected to have the gastropexy done (my vet was ALL FOR IT and was glad that I had asked to have it done... an ounce of prevention beats a pound of cure!!)

The incision for the spay + gatropexy was larger than if just the spay had been done, and I was a little freaked out by the size of it, but after the initial few days of healing time, it was no big deal. I'm very glad that I had it done...

Good luck!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I recommend that owners wait until a year of age before they spay or neuter. I believe that this helps develop better bone density. The reason vets push for early spaying is that they don't want people to have accidental litters (not an issue in your case). Spaying a bitch too early can lead to spay induced incontinence. If she were my bitch, I'd wait.

I encourage every puppy buyer to tack their poodles when they spay or neuter. Bloat is a serious problem in Poodles and the tack buys you valuable time. Plus, a prophylactic gastropexy is way cheaper than emergency surgery. My vet only charged me $250.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Cbrand. I do however think that unless a person can absolutely guarantee the safety of a female puppy going through one heat, and can absolutely ensure there is no possible chance of her being bred by accident, get a girl done at eight months old to avoid a heat at all. Males I say 12-15 months old to allow him to grow to be all he can be with muscle and bulk.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

If you wait till the males are 12-18 months do you have a problem with marking in the house? My cocker was horrible about that. I said I'd never have another male, although I didn't keep my word on that. LOL


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

jazzipoodle said:


> If you wait till the males are 12-18 months do you have a problem with marking in the house? My cocker was horrible about that. I said I'd never have another male, although I didn't keep my word on that. LOL


I am wondering about that. My mini is 7 months right now, and I would like to wait until 11 to 12 months to neuter him. (As an aside, I am so suprised at how often I have to defend this to people who ask if he's fixed--they look at me like I am a horrible person for not neutering him yet. I am most definitely going to neuter him, but not until he's fully grown.)

Anyhoo, he lifts his leg outside on walks, but squats to pee in the yard. If he has a pee accident in the house (still happening occassionally), it's squatting. I really hope he doesn't start marking inside the house, I would just die.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

taking temperance in next week for her spay. she's 7 months & about 43 #


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

When I adopted Sport he was 4 years old and presumably had been used as a stud he was neutered before I brought him home and he never marked in the house. I noticed a few months after he was neutered he mainly stopped lifting his leg when outside.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with Cbrand 100 % !!!

I will not spay or neuter until growing phase and ossification is done and complete. 

And yes, I also found some scientific articles that suggest that first heat changes the anatomy of the female's genitals, making it more tight and reducing the chance of the incontinence developing in later years as well as lessening the number of urethral and vaginal infections.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What about the surgery itself? Every vet I have spoken to has said that the surgery is much safer and less complicated if done before the first heat cycle. Do the benefits of waiting outweigh the possible complications?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

again, I'll link to a good article with pros and cons of WHEN to spay/neuter etc
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Newt was 3 when we adopted her, so she was done then


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Flying for the excellent link :first:

Pretty much explains and covers it all : ))) !!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you flyingduster for the article! DEFINITELY helpful!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Great article thank you.


----------



## JoeyLondon (Jun 21, 2010)

*Vasectomies/tubal ligations, anyone?*

So, I was reading about hip x-rays, and dysplasia, when it mentioned that swimming was good for canine hip tightness. The Importance of Good Positioning on Canine Hip X-rays

Animal Rehabilitation Facility

This place is an animal rehab center in Dexter, Michigan. Turns out they have a swimming pool JUST for dogs. Can you imagine how great it would be to have a place to take your poodle to swim in the winter??

Anyway, that web site led me to this one, regarding spaying and neutering:
Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

And THAT led me to read FlyingDuster's link to the spay/neuter article.

Now I don't think I want to perform a gonadectomy at all on my future pet. 

Maybe I'm a little more burned than most people, because I lost my Joey (pictured) to a tumor on his skull (neutered dogs are at higher risk for osteosarcoma). He was 13, and in such good health, otherwise. 

However, I'd DEFINITELY want to have a tubal ligation or vasectomy done for my future baby. I know it sounds crazy, but it's not. Since it's less invasive, wouldn't even the surgery itself be safer than gonadectomy?

So, why not?

Vasectomy resistance among veterinarians: What?s up with that? - DoLittler: Blog | Dog Time - Dog Blog Network

Apparently, the only real resistance lays with vets never getting taught how to do it in school...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I had Elphie spayed after her first heat, I wanted to wait until she was a year old...but I couldn't imagine going threw the heat thing again so I had her done at about 9ish months :]


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread to say that Coco was spayed at 8 months yesterday. the vet kept her overnight. I took her in at 8 am and the technician called me at 3 just to touch base that Coco hadn't gone in yet - there was an emergency surgery that pushed everything back. She called me later at about 530 to say everything went well and that Coco was waking up. I asked about the dog who had emergency surgery, and alas he didn't make it. Sad story.

The vet said that Coco will not have to wear a collar and should be well enough to attend a puppy socialization class on Sat pm.

I go to pick Coco up at 1030! It snowed last night and it is COLD!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Whoops sorry I thought this was going to show up under Poodle Health.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I groom a HUGE incredibly FAT Brittany Spaniel. The owners keep telling me that their vet says it is because she was spayed at 3 months of age. Screwed up her metabolism or something. No idea if this is true, but she is BIG, fat on fat, fat shelves on her rear and her chest. 

But, it is best to let them mature and IMHO anything under 9 mos is too young, they are just babies.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

So ironic, my vet says it is not more complicated- he could do it if she's in heat. Things are just a little swollen. He knew I wasn't letting her run loose, and my reasons for waiting. I had Maddie spayed at 8 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cate&clair (Aug 7, 2017)

My groomer also comments about fat dogs that are neutered. But it's about food, not neutering. My neutered and spayed dogs have always been healthy and slim, (which the groomer has also noticed) because I don't overfeed them and give them plenty of exercise. A very fat dog may have some other health issue, but connections to when it was neutered is, IMHO, a lazy way for the owner to get off the hook for overfeeding or not taking more time to exercise the dog.


----------

